
The Autism History Project - Hooke
https://blogs.uoregon.edu/autismhistoryproject/
======
tomrod
The timeline was really cool!

It felt a bit truncated, and odd at that. Why does it end with the publication
of the troublesome and retracted _Lancet_ article, and focus on the author
continuing his anti-vaccination efforts rather than identifying the harm the
article caused?

~~~
pacaro
It feels like a work in progress for sure. They seem to be aiming for an
encyclopedic style of writing (although without the depth that also implies)
there is no mention made of concerns about ABA in the article about Ivar
Lovaas, or in the article on Hans Asperger about his complicity with
euthanasia

